

Digg v1 is coming.. - nthitz
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/digg-v1-ahead-of-relaunch/
Now not only your old favorite movies get a reboot, your old favorite websites do too!
======
pavel_lishin
> As for the voting system that was always at the heart of Digg, the new
> owners say that users will continue to be able to vote on stories but that
> the algorithm will also take Facebook shares and tweets into accounts
> (that’s actually a feature Digg planned for its v4 release before it
> scrapped it before the launch). Votes on the site, the new team says, will
> get priority but it sees shares on other social media sites as “important
> signals” that will be “closely monitored” by a team of moderators.

Awesome, now you won't even have to sign up for Digg in order to game the
system!

------
rglover
Screenshots of the new design:
<http://rethinkdigg.com/post/28338474438/v1-preview>

~~~
film42
You can kind of see it live with the last shot. Here's the link:
<http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7s2vzagcl1qgtzil.jpg>

------
yuhong
I prefer to just call this Digg v5.

